# Traben Chaos Core 5 vs. Traben John Moyer Signature



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a feeling that this is a dumb idea for a thread, but I really must ask which you guys/bassists would prefer or opt as the better of the two. I am seeing no difference between the two basses, except aesthetically. (And I know that John Moyer of Disturbed based his signature model on his experience playing a Chaos 5.) 

The Moyer sig model is now produced by B.C. Rich, and the Chaos (specifically the Chaos Core) models, along with numerous other Trabens, aren't made anymore. (People question as to whether or not Traben is still in business since no one has heard from them in a few years. Going "the way of the dodo" I guess.)

Neither are the cheap Vietnamese-made ones. These are the ACTUAL super nice Korean-made and Trabens from (what I am guessing was) their prime, back when Traben was thriving and had a roster comprising of alot of guys such as John Moyer (Disturbed), Greg Weeks (The Red Chord), Sebastien Piché (Despised Icon), and even Bootsy Collins.


----------



## Metalman X (Jul 10, 2013)

Don't know the answer to this, personally. But I got an older Traben Element last month that feels and sounds amazing... even with the stock pickups. 

I wanna get a couple more in the near future, so just wanna keep tabs on this thread for my own knowledge. Hope you find what your looking for too


----------



## Radau (Jul 10, 2013)

The Moyer had a little better upper fret access if I recall, but it's been a while. 
Also the electronics would pick up some local radio stations, which was pretty amusing!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 10, 2013)

Metalman X said:


> Don't know the answer to this, personally. But I got an older Traben Element last month that feels and sounds amazing... even with the stock pickups.
> 
> I wanna get a couple more in the near future, so just wanna keep tabs on this thread for my own knowledge. Hope you find what your looking for too



Dang man. Haven't seen an Element in YEARS! You've got to share a pic! (It's like a toned-down Array from what I remember.....)


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 10, 2013)

Radau said:


> The Moyer had a little better upper fret access if I recall, but it's been a while.
> Also the electronics would pick up some local radio stations, which was pretty amusing!


 
Son, have you even SEEN them?  Just kidding man being a fellow former Moyer sig player.......but this was a FAIL!

John Moyer 5:







Chaos Core 5:


----------



## Metalman X (Jul 10, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Dang man. Haven't seen an Element in YEARS! You've got to share a pic! (It's like a toned-down Array from what I remember.....)



Yeah... i really dig the Element. Love the combination of musicman style bucker in the bridge with a jazz in the middle/sweet spot. I think my next purchase is gonna be a Traben Phoenix with that same pick-up configuration.

Ahh... yes, and pics.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 10, 2013)

Go onto Guitar Center's used site RIGHT NOW Metalman X. They have some killer deals! Dude...KILLER deals!

I have been browsing Ebay the past few days and there really isn't much in the way of nice Trabens on there.

Anyway, check out the Neo model. The large majority of Traben's artist roster played Neos or Neo Customs. I had my hands on one and I think they are the most efficiently designed Trabens. I am not too sure about the pickups and preamps since they are of Traben's own design and since I am skeptical on things like that, and personally, I liked the knob placement of the Array better and the versatility of the Chaos better. But anyway, check out the Neo models. They have GOT TO be something special since the large majority of Traben's artist roster plays Neos.


----------



## Metalman X (Jul 10, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Go onto Guitar Center's used site RIGHT NOW Metalman X. They have some killer deals! Dude...KILLER deals!
> 
> I have been browsing Ebay the past few days and there really isn't much in the way of nice Trabens on there.
> 
> Anyway, check out the Neo model. The large majority of Traben's artist roster played Neos or Neo Customs. I had my hands on one and I think they are the most efficiently designed Trabens. I am not too sure about the pickups and preamps since they are of Traben's own design and since I am skeptical on things like that, and personally, I liked the knob placement of the Array better and the versatility of the Chaos better. But anyway, check out the Neo models. They have GOT TO be something special since the large majority of Traben's artist roster plays Neos.





ughhh... don't tempt me like that, dude! I'm broke as shit this month. I'm actually looking to unload some gear I don't really use anymore, in order to fund another Traben (plus do some much needed repiars on my truck)

I'll have to look more into the Neo's than. always good to have more options. Though I really do have my heart set on a Phoenix, or another Element.... but not set in stone though.


----------



## Radau (Jul 11, 2013)

That's how long it's been! I don't even remember, haha
What I do remember it was a nice bass but it did have a chunky neck, especially compared to my Bongo.


----------

